

'Veronica Mars' Movie Is The Fastest Kickstarter Project to Hit $1 Million - fraXis
http://mashable.com/2013/03/13/veronica-mars-kickstarter-record/

======
dgreensp
This is incredible -- a huge demonstration of what Kickstarter can do, and an
eye-opener about how movies are made or not made.

Imagine, the writer, cast, and crew all ready and eager to make the movie,
missing only a $2-10 million check. Meanwhile, there are fans collectively
willing to pay that much _just to see it made instead of not made_ (plus some
fan goodies).

In a brilliant stroke of efficiency (in the market sense), Kickstarter
provides a way for people to make something happen that wouldn't otherwise
happen for lack of $N, by providing $N. I don't believe people are in it for
the perks in a case like this; I think they will pay purely to influence the
decision of whether the thing ever exists. And sometimes, a movie is just
missing a check. Saying it's "now or never" probably helps people feel they
are contributing to the decision node of whether the movie gets to exist.

Of course, many ingredients of this particular case are important, including
the low technical risk -- given that the original writer, cast, and crew are
on board -- and low market risk, certainly from the point of view of a fan
(vs. Warner Bros. apparently), compared to, say, some random movie that's not
tied to a successful TV show.

All in all, I'm very excited about the future of funding content creation with
crowds as patrons. (Disclaimer: I'm not an expert; feel free to tell me if I'm
hopelessly naive.)

------
fatjokes
Within a day of launching, it has now exceeded its goal of $2M.

